# Black-white-black Stripe Pickguard Ligero



## Penl8the (Aug 18, 2013)

Eight segments/wedges of curly maple sandwiched between black-white-black pickguard. The pen kit is chome ligero.

I used the same wiping-on lengthwise finishing method using Wood Turner Finish (10 coats) as in this post 
(http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=8168)

Thank you for looking.

Comments are welcome.

Click on thumbnail to see fullsize picture.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 18, 2013)

Branden - Damned nice pen  great job on aligning the segmentation in closed position. Very crisp looking pen. Outstanding ! 
Scott


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nicely done. Alot of people do not realize that pickguard with multiple sandwiches like that is not always equal. I think that has to do with final sanding stages to dimension it. You then have to be aware of this when making up a blank like you did. You did a good job with that part. What type glue did you use??? It looks like there was a glue issue when gluing in the pickguard. Thanks for showing.


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 19, 2013)

Nicely done Branden!
I like how the black section on the pick guard is 2 different thicknesses.
Great finish too.

Les


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank for the kind words everyone.

I used CA glue almost 95% of the time. 1. I am impatient. 2. The smell of CA does not bother me, but expoxy does.



JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> What type glue did you use???


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Top notch Branden but thats normal for you. very nicely done.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Superb job. Fit and finish is super clean. A class act fountain pen.

Ray


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 27, 2013)

That is great! For someone who is impatient that took some time to make up -or one would think. You should make up some blanks to trade or sell. I would like to add one of those blanks to my hoard.

Bill


----------

